# Wilson Combat purchase...?



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Ok, I'm going to get another handgun.... :smt033

I've been putting back some funds and I'm at the point where I'm ready to make a purchase. I want another 1911... Ok, I admit it! I'm hooked on the 1911. This style of handgun fits my hand perfect and I like the overall feel of it more than any other handgun that I've either shot or held.

This will be the last handgun purchase for a very long time. I'm not one to keep safe queens around or collect.

I've got a Kimber and love it. But, Instead of buying another Kimber I've been leaning towards the possibility of a Wilson Combat. Anyone around here have much experience with this 1911 company?

Any information will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

I had my buddies WC for 2 months last year, it's a sweet gun. :smt023


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

My friend has 2, both are more accurate than we are. The only down side I have seen is the last one he got ( a commander length) was so tight when it was new it had several malfunctions, but after about 500-600 rounds and working the slide with a polishing compound inside it has gotten to be 100% reliable.They are pretty tight when new, but they are beautiful:smt023


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I got to shoot a mag thru one today (belongs to a shooting friend) - works great. There is a slight difference in it and cheaper 1911s. The action functions much smoother. Nice groups too.

Not a fan of their night sights - I like the white rings around the tritium. We shoot at an indoor range and its rather hard to see.

Gun functions 100% - I am surprised to see him putting it up for sale this afternoon. Now he tells me the ammo prices are killing him - He bought it used himself. I think it is up on Glocktalk now.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

All I can add is yes buy it. I ran two mags through one a while back and I swear the slide felt like it was on roller bearings. Buy it JS and spoil yourself a little. Good luck.


----------

